# External Links - New Window?



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Not sure if it annoys anyone else, but it is REALLY annoying me!
Frequently I click on a link in a post, that takes me to an external site (as in outside the TT Forum) When I have finished looking at this site, I am so used to just closing the window, as I do with a number of other forums, and expect the thread I was looking at before to be behind.

Is there any chance this can be tuned on!?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It can be changed, but it' been discussed before and was decided to be kept as it is. Although I saw it mentioned last week so it may be under review again.

The main reason for links opening up in the same window is that if it is set to open in a new window it is seen as a "pop up" and is therefore blocked by certain software. The developers of the forum software made the decision that it should be up to the user to open something in a new window if they want to, and not something which is forced upon them.

It really is quite simple to just middle click to open in a new tab tho on most modern internet browsers 

Nick


----------

